# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  ثلاجتكم }!!! وكثر الله خيركم

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
صباحكم نور النبي محمد وآله

جيت ليكم اليوم بفكره جديده
هي عباره عن 

:
:
:
يتم في كل مره اختيار عضو/هـ
وسيطلب منه تصوير ثلاجه بيتهم من الداخل
وعلى كل عضو اختيار عضو بعده...

المفروض اني اول وحده اصور ثلاجتنا
بس الكاميرا مو موجوده في البيت
وعد مني بس تحصل الكاميرا اصور ليكم

يلا غناتي اتمنى الفكره عجبتكم
ونستقبل اول عضوه بصلاه على محمد وآله

العضوه هي
:
:
:
شذى الزهراء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
فكرة حلوووة كتير
تسلمييين دموعه ع هيك طرح
بس اعتذر عزيزتي لعدم تلبية ذلك ماعندي كاميراا فمااقدر اصور
ان شاء الله بس الكاميرا تكون عندي من عيوني راح احط الصور
ع كلا خيووة اختاري عضوة آخرى
وربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه
دمتي بـوود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا وغلاااا شذى
مشكوره غناتي على الرد
وان شاءالله نشوفك قريب ...
لاخلا ولاعدم منك

وقع الاختيار على...
:
:
:
همس الصمت

----------


## همس الصمت

> ياهلاااا وغلاااا شذى
> مشكوره غناتي على الرد
> وان شاءالله نشوفك قريب ...
> لاخلا ولاعدم منك
> 
> وقع الاختيار على...
> :
> :
> :
> همس الصمت



هلا فيك دموع غناتي
إن شاء الله قريب احطك لك صور لثلاجتنا ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> هلا فيك دموع غناتي
> 
> إن شاء الله قريب احطك لك صور لثلاجتنا ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 حشا هموس صار لش إسبوع :sad2:  :huh: 
كل ذا تفتري دوري لش فلاجه تليق بالمقام :embarrest:  :noworry: 
ترى مو ضروري تشتري وحده :wink:  صوري إلا في البيت تقوم باللازم :amuse:

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صباح الخير دموووع
اول شي اعتذر لتأخري في طرح الصور 
لاني مررررررررة نسيت  :toung:  وتوني الليله تذكرت
وقمت صورت وكاني جبتهم 
بس عاد صورت لك صورة الثلاجه الي
فيها الاغراض المخزنه 
مثل الطحين والماش وهيك اشياء يعني ..




وهذي صورة باب الثلاجه عاد فاضي مافيه شي
غير كم غرشة ماي
وعصير طماطم وبرتقال تفضلي عليهم 
وطحين وكيس ادويه ..



وهذي عاد صورة فريزنا وكله ودمة 
اختاري الودام الي تبينه  :wink: 




اعتذر مرة ثانيه لتوقف الموضوع بسببي ..
والف شكر لك على هالطرح لحلو...
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حساسه تسلمين غناتي على المرور الحلــو
...........
اهلييين هموس غناتيي
واخيييييييراً جيتي :wink: 
والله توقعتك ماتبغي تجي
لانه مااشوف في تفاعل قلت يمكن
الموضوع ماعجبك او يمكن الثلاجه
من اسرار البيت...
تسلمين غناتي عى تلبية الدعوه
والنعمه دايمه بحق محمد وآل محمد
الله يكثر خيركم يارب
بس هموس غناتي اختاري عضو/ه 
بعدك...

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اممممممممممممم
اختار مين
نقول 
حساسة بزيادة ..
ويالله نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قبل ماتجي حساسه
جبت ليكم ثلاجتنا زي ماوعدكم...

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مايصير واحد يرد إلا جودتوه ونفضتوه 

هذي ماصارت حتى الفلاجه تبغوني أصورها

الله يستر ماتقولوا بكره اصور بعد كبت فيابي

بس زي ماقلتي دموع ترى الفلاجه من اسرار البيت 

بس ماعليه باصور ليكم فلاجتنا 

ها بعد ماتبغوا أصور ليكم حاجه فانيه 

غساله..
ميكرويف.. 
مكيف.. 
ترى عادي ماهم من اسرار البيت :wink: 

يالله تفضلوا......
(بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد)




لفوا شوي ترى جديده>> برآس مالها أبيعها




ويش عجبتكم ؟؟! :noworry: 


تبغوا بعد أفتحها ^_^


الله يستر ..~~

ترى تطلع الفضائح

إستروا على ماواجهتوا





تفضلوا تقهووا

وهذا بعد لفريز لاحد يسأل ويش في الكراتين بعد



وهذ ي الفلاجه من قريب... :blink: 

حق إلا مامداه يآخذ >>
لاتستحوا :in_love: 


ها عجبتكم فلاجتي الفنتكه :coool: 


أكيد احين عليي اختار موله
ماعليه :shiny: 
أني بختار وأنتي ...عليش تخبريهم

مابختار واحد بختار 4
حق يستوي الموضوع حار شوي

أختار محترفي التصوير >> ترى ذي شهاده مني ليكم 
ليالي الخبر
حبايب
abu a7md
Iwanna

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا حساسه
ثلاجه حلـــوه
الله يغنيكم ويكثر خيركم 
وان شاءالله النعمة دايمه بحق محمد وآله
مشكوره غناتي على تلبية الدعوه

----------


## Habit Roman

حساسه بصراحة حلوة ثلاجتكم ومرتبة

تعالي ويش عندش وي الايسكريم لايكون تبيعين بياعه قولي لينا علشان نجيب فلوسنا ويانا هع

تحياتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

اني اقول تفشلاشوه عجبتكم


غربال >> يغربل العدو :med: 
هذا إلا موصيه بلا فضايح 
إستروا على ماوجهتوا
زين فتحتي عيون الهيئه>>وش دخل :toung: 

أقصد البلديه 
داكم صادروا فلاجتي
أحين من وينه أأكل الجهال وأبوهم 
أني قلت تفضلوا 
ماقلت اشتروا 
يالله كل واحد يدفع غرامه
وانتين عليش عشره>>نحاسه

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله دموع غناتي 
ثلاجتكم كتير مرتبه
ويالله جهزي لي عصير جوافه بآخذ قهوتي من عندكم  
نعمة دايمه يارب ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

الله خوش ثلاجه حساسه
آنا باخذ لي أيسكريم جاز 
وبعد باخذ لي ابو كاس ماعيف
مدامه ببلاش
ومن حساسه بعد يعني مية مية ..
خلاص جهزيهم وجاية آخذهم من عندك ..
الله يعطيك العافية على الصور ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمين حبيبتي هموس على الطله الحلـــوه
لاخلا ولاعدم منك
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تم استدعاء الاعضاء والى الحين
مااحد جا منهم... والبعض مشغول...
ياليت ياحساسه لو تختاري غيرهم على مايجو
عشان لااا يبرد الموضوع اكثر :no:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لاتستعجلي عليهم يمكن بعدهم 
يدورا ليهم فلاجة زينه للتصوير

دام قلتي لي أختار مره فانيه
مافي غير حبه رمان :bleh: 
يالله جيبي الفلاجه

----------


## Habit Roman

غربل الله بليسك حسوس لازم تستدعيني وراش

ولايهمش بس انتظريني شوي

تحياتي

----------


## I wanna

> أختار محترفي التصوير >> ترى ذي شهاده مني ليكم 
> ليالي الخبر
> حبايب
> abu a7md
> iwanna



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع حلو
بس كانكم توهقوا العالم
على العموم هالموضوع فكرته حلوة ايضا

اذا جانا استدعاء ثاني نصورها لكم هههه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تم استدعاء حبه رمان
وان شاءالله تجي تشرف الموضوع
 في انتظار الباقي الاعضاء
يسلمــــــــوا
حساسه
حبه رمان
I wanna /ليش عاد مو كفايه يعني استدعاء
 واحد...؟  :amuse: 
ان شاءالله نشوفك قريب :wink: 
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ثلاجات حلووة مافيها شيء
الله يكثر خيركم ويزيدكم من نعمه يارب
اما عاد حسااسه احب الايس كريم بأخذ ليي ها
والله يعطيكم الف عافيه ع التصوير الحلوو
وبانتظااار اعضاااء جدد
دمتم بخير..

----------


## I wanna

مراااااحب
ادري بأن الاغلبية ينتظرونا
صورنا لكم الثلاجة الاولى بس وهي ثلاجة الفواكة و الخضراوات

شوي زحمة لكن بتستمتعون فيهم الصور
و انتظر ردودكم الحلوة

صلوا على محمد و ال محمد


































بإنتظار ردودكم

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا دموع اعتذر عزيزتي عن تأخري

تفضلوا أتمنى تعجبكم خخخ







أختار بعدي 

أموله\ملامح كيوت

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ثلاجات حلووة مافيها شيء
> الحلو وجودك غناتي
> الله يكثر خيركم ويزيدكم من نعمه يارب
> الله يسمع منك وخيركم يارب
> اما عاد حسااسه احب الايس كريم بأخذ ليي ها
> ههههه اني اقو لك اخدي الي تبغي
> ...



لاخلا ولاعدم منك غاليتي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> مراااااحب
> ياهلاااا فيك خيي
> ادري بأن الاغلبية ينتظرونا
> 
> صورنا لكم الثلاجة الاولى بس وهي ثلاجة الفواكة و الخضراوات
> 
> شوي زحمة لكن بتستمتعون فيهم الصور
> و انتظر ردودكم الحلوة
> 
> ...



 
ماشاءالله
صج نها زحمه بس الصور رووووعه بجد
الله يغنيكم ويكثر خيركم
نعمة دايمه يارب
مشكورخي على تلبية الدعوه
موفق لكل خير
ياليت لو تختار احد بعدك...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> هلا دموع اعتذر عزيزتي عن تأخري
> اهلييين وسهين حبه رمان
> لااا غناتي انتي اسرع من غيرك
> 
> تفضلوا أتمنى تعجبكم خخخ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 غناتي حبه رمان
الله يغنيكم ويكثر خيركم بحق محمد وآله
وعساها نعمة دايمه يارب
مشكوره حبيبتي على تلبية الدعوه
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## آهات حنونه

*ماشاء الله عليكم*


*خوش ثلا ليج ,,,,,الله يزيد خيكم انشاء الله*

*واكل العوافي عليكم*

*تحياتي ’’’’’’متابعه عن بعد*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فيحاء وراه تفاحه خربانه :wink:  :evil: 
يالله مش إختار وراك 
مو واحد بس 
نفرات وااااجد

----------


## I wanna

اختار اللي بعدي
الاخ العزيز 
نبراس

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*اول شي الموضوع روعه :)* 

*تسلمي دموع على الطرح   ..*

*وآمم صوركم كلهم قميلين  ،*

*وثلاجات مرتبه وكشخآت  ..*

*آمم بس آعتذر واللهي بقوه إني ماارآح البي الإستدعآء القميل  ،*

*وتسلمي حبة رمآن على إختيآري ماتوقعت تختاروني  ..*

*وإن شآء الله تجيكم آموله وتلبي الدعوه :)*

*وآسمحو ليي جد هآلمره  ..ِ*

*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،*

*متآبعه للموضوع :)*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ماشاء الله عليكم*
> 
> 
> *خوش ثلا ليج ,,,,,الله يزيد خيكم انشاء الله*
> 
> *واكل العوافي عليكم*
> 
> *تحياتي ’’’’’’متابعه عن بعد*



 
اهليين وسهلين بحر
تسلمييين والله من ذووقك
الله يعافيك غناتيي
ان شاءالله قريب يجي دورك :wink: 
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> فيحاء وراه تفاحه خربانه
> يالله مش إختار وراك 
> مو واحد بس 
> نفرات وااااجد



 
 اهلييين حساسه
تسلمييين ياقلبي على التواصل الحلو
لاخلا ولاعدم منك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اختار اللي بعدي
> الاخ العزيز 
> نبراس



  اهليين خيي
يتم ان شاءالله استدعاء نبراس
مشكور على الطله الحلوه
موفق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *اول شي الموضوع روعه :)*  
> *تسلمي دموع على الطرح  ..* 
> *وآمم صوركم كلهم قميلين  ،* 
> *وثلاجات مرتبه وكشخآت  ..* 
> *آمم بس آعتذر واللهي بقوه إني ماارآح البي الإستدعآء القميل  ،* 
> *وتسلمي حبة رمآن على إختيآري ماتوقعت تختاروني  ..* 
> *وإن شآء الله تجيكم آموله وتلبي الدعوه :)* 
> ...



 اهلييين وسهليين ملامح
الرووعه وجودك غناتيي
الله يسلمك
تسلمين غناتي من ذووقك
هههه عادي غناتييي ولووو لك حريه في القبول
او الرد غناتييي
تسلمييين علي هيك طله حلوه
لاخلا ولاعدم
موفقه...

----------


## أموله

> اهلييين وسهليين ملامح
> الرووعه وجودك غناتيي
> الله يسلمك
> تسلمين غناتي من ذووقك
> هههه عادي غناتييي ولووو لك حريه في القبول
> او الرد غناتييي
> تسلمييين علي هيك طله حلوه
> لاخلا ولاعدم
> موفقه...



 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

ولآ آنـآ مابقدر البي الدعوه مـآعرف اصور وحـآله 

اخـتآر بعدي 

ورده محمديه

----------


## نبراس،،،

اعتذر منك اختي اشد الاعتذاار والله اليوميين مضغوووط لدرجه كبييره 
يأسفني ان اعتذر ولكنني اقبل هذه الدعوه اللطييفه في وقت لاحق 
اتمنى لك مزيييدا من التوفيق

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*اووووووووووووه  انا مختاريني !!!!!!!

ما دريت توني والله ادري 

المفروض ترسلوووون رساله خاصه علشان نعرف 
انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع ماكنت ادري عنه ,,,,,,
لو ما خالي مادريت بعد ههههههههههههههههههههه

اوكي انتظروني ان شاء الله واصورها ,,,,,,,,
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> ولآ آنـآ مابقدر البي الدعوه مـآعرف اصور وحـآله 
> 
> اخـتآر بعدي 
> 
> ورده محمديه



 
اهلييين اموله غناتيي
غناتي لك حريه في القبول او الرد
اممم ابصراحه وردتي ماعجبها الموضوع... :amuse: 
بس على شانك اموله باسوي ليها استدعاء
حتى لو تم الرفض
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اعتذر منك اختي اشد الاعتذاار والله اليوميين مضغوووط لدرجه كبييره 
> يأسفني ان اعتذر ولكنني اقبل هذه الدعوه اللطييفه في وقت لاحق 
> اتمنى لك مزيييدا من التوفيق



اهلييين خيي قمي
عادي خي ولووو براحتك
الله لااايشغلك بحال سوء بحق محمد وآل محمد
وان شاءالله تشرفنا قريب :embarrest: 
موفق لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *اووووووووووووه انا مختاريني !!!!!!!*
> 
> *ما دريت توني والله ادري* 
> 
> *المفروض ترسلوووون رساله خاصه علشان نعرف* 
> *انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع ماكنت ادري عنه ,,,,,,*
> *لو ما خالي مادريت بعد ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اوكي انتظروني ان شاء الله واصورها ,,,,,,,,*



 اهليين ليالي 
ههههه توى الناس غناتي :wink: 
غناتي تم استدعائك من فتره
تسلمين غناتي على تلبية الدعوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
في انتظار الصور... :wink:

----------


## ليالي الخبر

* يعني ما تبوني 
















انا ما دريت عن الاستدعاء 










لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 





انتظروني اليوم بنزل الصور 
















*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> * يعني ما تبوني* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لاااا والله نبغاك حياك الله في اي وقت ولوووو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
ولااا تنسي تختاري بعد :wink: 
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

دموعه شفتي 
قلت لش صبري عليهم 
أني إلا أعرف أختار إلا أختارهم يجوا مايردوا طلب 
الكريم مايجيب إلا الكرماء 
إذا تورطي بس قولي ليي وأني اختار لش ناس تلبي 
بإنتظار ليالي الخبر وفلاجتها واختيارها كمان

----------


## ورده محمديه

*موضوع حلو ..*
*وثلاجات احلى واحلى..الله يزيدكم من الخير ياكريم *  
*جيتكم اقدمـ اعتذار...>>الاعضاء فيهم الخير ما بيقصرو * 
*بنتظار ليالي الخبر* 
*..تحياتي للجميع..*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

:toung: 












أنا جييييييييييييييت بثلاجتنا هع  :cool:  وادري انكم انتظرتوني وووووووواااااااااااااااااااجد 
وعلشان كذا حبيت اكون كريمه معاكم بالصوره ما ابي اي احتجاج لو سمحتو :wink: 


يلا استعدووووو .....



ترا تراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا>>>>>لازم يعني هع  :embarrest: 




هذي الثلاجه من برا .... :toung: 






وهذي من داخل علشان تشوف كل شي مره وحده :)



هذا اول رف بما حمل من مخلل وليمون مخلل (عمل الوالده طبعا) جنبه ليمون حساوي معصور للشوربه يمي جربوه بتدمنو عليه .. بابا غنوج هع روب سفن اب وعصير طماط كذا واحد وراني منجو تفضلو بردو على قلوبكم :)




وهذا الدرج تبعه ...
يحتوي على بعض شسمه ذاك الاكل حق الفطور من جبن وحلاوه وزيتونات والباقي في مكان آخر,,,,,




هذا الرف الثاني ...
يحتوي على عصير ليمون فرش .. وحليبات ولبن وكذالك عصير ليمون مو فرش :)
واغراض السلطه




وهذا الرف الثالث..
يحتوي على يقيه اغراض السلطه وفي ورا كاكاو مخبى هع هع وشوفو الليمون الحساوي لكن مو معصور :)
والدروج فيها الفاكهه تعرفوها وش هي هع 



نجي للباب ..

الاول فيه بيض ..لكن ما صورته لان البيض مخلص اليوم اشترينا هع 
والثاني شوفوه ,,,,
يحمل زيتون شرايح نوعين شيره هيرشي طحينه عسل ماي ورد وقهوه تركيه هع 




الرف الثالث...
كله ادووووووووووووووويه 



الرابع والاخير ..

فيه زيت زيتون بليله اعتقد انها بتظل كذا لين ما تنرمي .. وماي طبيخه ولقاح وربعهم من مصنع الجسر اللي بالبحرين ولومي حساوي معصر خخخخخخخخخخ




لفريزر صوره له بحتوياته لحووم وسمك ونجت وفطيره وبف باستري في الرف الثاني
اما الأول فيه قدر فيه شي اظن هع ورز حساوي شوفوه البني اللي في الكيس وطحين انواع وهذيك شيسموها فيها ثلج هع 




وهذا درج لفريز مع مكعبات الثلج الدرج فيه بتر يعني زبده هع 




نجي لباب لفريز,,
فيه البهارات والبكنج بودر والخميره وجوز الهند وقهوه فرنسيه بالبندق وحبه سودا وفتسق وزبيب ومدري شسمه يعني عرفتوهم اكيد هع 
الرف اللي فوق لاني طويله ما عرفت اصوره






وبكذا خلاااااااااااااااص انتهت رحلتنا في ثلاجتنا 
اتمنى ان تكونو استمتعتوا في الرحله الخونفشاريه 


انشاء الله رضيتوا علي كل شي ولا زعلكم بس ثاني مره لو سويتو لعبه 
وبتنادون احد ارسولون له رساله خاصه افضل علشان يدري ...

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*يووووووووووووووووووو نسيت 

للي فيهم فضول وحبو يعرفون وش محطووط على باب الثلاثه الحين بقول لكم 

محطوط لصقات الجلي ومحطوطه رسمه اللي هي هذي طبعا كل فتره تتغير الرسمه وتتغير الاشياء

واختي الصغيره ما تقصر مسويه الثلاجه مرسم شوفو رسمتها 





قولو رايكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 

الحين انا اختاااااااااااااااااااار امممممممممممممممم ورده محمديه ....:)*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> دموعه شفتي 
> قلت لش صبري عليهم 
> أني إلا أعرف أختار إلا أختارهم يجوا مايردوا طلب 
> الكريم مايجيب إلا الكرماء 
> إذا تورطي بس قولي ليي وأني اختار لش ناس تلبي 
> بإنتظار ليالي الخبر وفلاجتها واختيارها كمان



 
اهلييين حساسه غناتيي
ههه اييي واخيراً
خلاص غناتي تعاليي كل مره واختاري كم عضو
لاخلا ولاعدم من جمال روحك
موفقه...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *موضوع حلو ..*
> 
> *وثلاجات احلى واحلى..الله يزيدكم من الخير ياكريم *  
> *جيتكم اقدمـ اعتذار...>>الاعضاء فيهم الخير ما بيقصرو * 
> *بنتظار ليالي الخبر* 
> 
> *..تحياتي للجميع..*



اهليين وردتي
الحلـــو وجودك غناتي
جميعا يارب... الله يسمع منك
براحتك غناتي لك الحريه في ذلك
لاخلا ولاعدم منك
موفقه...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> أنا جييييييييييييييت بثلاجتنا هع  وادري انكم انتظرتوني وووووووواااااااااااااااااااجد 
> وعلشان كذا حبيت اكون كريمه معاكم بالصوره ما ابي اي احتجاج لو سمحتو
> 
> 
> يلا استعدووووو .....
> 
> 
> 
> ترا تراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا>>>>>لازم يعني هع 
> ...



اهلييين ليالي
ثلاجه حلـــوه وتصوير احلى
الله يغنيكم ويكثر خيركم يارب
نعمة دايمه بحق محمد وآل محمد
مشكوره على تلبية الدعوه غناتي
لاخلا ولاعدم منك
موفقه...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *يووووووووووووووووووو نسيت* 
> 
> *للي فيهم فضول وحبو يعرفون وش محطووط على باب الثلاثه الحين بقول لكم* 
> 
> *محطوط لصقات الجلي ومحطوطه رسمه اللي هي هذي طبعا كل فتره تتغير الرسمه وتتغير الاشياء*
> 
> *واختي الصغيره ما تقصر مسويه الثلاجه مرسم شوفو رسمتها* 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههه الرسمه حلــوه 
حركاات عليها اختك :wink: 
الله يخليها ويستر عليها
غناتيي اختاري عضو غير ورده محمديه
لانه زي ماشفتي ورده اعتذرت
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## ليالي الخبر

طيب عاشقه المستحيل 

واذا ما رضت اترك لكم حريه الاختياااااااااااااار

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> طيب عاشقه المستحيل 
> 
> واذا ما رضت اترك لكم حريه الاختياااااااااااااار



 اهليين ليالي 
عاشقه المستحيل اخت ورده
يعني نفس الثلاجه :toung: 
يتم اختيار بحر العجائب
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مرحبا بك ليالي 
والله والنعم ماقصرتي ولافشلتيني 
خوش فلاجه 
كفر الله خيركم 
والله يهنيكم بها 




> اهليين ليالي 
> عاشقه المستحيل اخت ورده
> يعني نفس الثلاجه
> ليش وشدخل؟!!! 
>  الفلاجه مب راضيه؟ يحطوا صورتها في النت! 
> ممكن المشكله عند ورده >>مشغوله
> يعني يمكن عشوق ماتخالف 
> وإلا يكن تزعل سوي ليها استدعاء وهي براحتها 
> يمكن تروح تصور لينا فلاجه البقاله المجاوره إذا مارضيت امها تصور حقة البيت
> ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*حساسه ... الحمدلله ثلاجتنا مو ناقصنها شيء عشان اصور ثلاجة البقاله والا غيرها* 
*اولاً ورده اعتذرت وماصورتها لانها تعتبرها من خصوصيات البيت* 
*وثانياً اني كمان اعتذر*


*يسلموا على الموضوع الحلو* 
*عساكم سآلمين  ..[وآعذريني آذآ ضآيقتك بكلمه مني منآك هع ]..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *حساسه ... الحمدلله ثلاجتنا مو ناقصنها شيء عشان اصور ثلاجة البقاله والا غيرها* 
> *اولاً ورده اعتذرت وماصورتها لانها تعتبرها من خصوصيات البيت* 
> *وهذا الكلام إلا قصدته إنش ممكن تعتبريها من خصوصيات البيت*
> *فقلت ماقلت*
> *وثانياً اني كمان اعتذر* 
> 
> *يسلموا على الموضوع الحلو* 
> 
> *عساكم سآلمين ..[وآعذريني آذآ ضآيقتك بكلمه مني منآك هع ]..*



آسفه على التدخل

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*اها طلعوا خوات ترا انا ما اعرف انهم خوات صدفه اخترت
والنعم بحالك حساسه ولووووووووووووووو ماطلبتو شي 

في انتظار بحرالعجائب
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ليش وشدخل؟!!!  :huuh: 
الفلاجه مب راضيه؟  :embarrest: يحطوا صورتها في النت!  :med: 
ممكن المشكله عند ورده >>مشغوله
يعني يمكن عشوق ماتخالف 
وإلا يكن تزعل سوي ليها استدعاء وهي براحتها  :in_love: 
يمكن تروح تصور لينا فلاجه البقاله المجاوره :idea:  إذا مارضيت امها تصور 

اهلييين حساسه
اني كل قصدي انه البعض يعتبر الثلاجه من خصوصيات
البيت عشان كذا يعتذر وردتي وحده منهم
عشان كذا اني ماحبيت اسوي استدعاء ثاني الى عشوق
وفي النهايه غناتي الى لكل عضو حريه القبول
او الرد...
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *حساسه ... الحمدلله ثلاجتنا مو ناقصنها شيء عشان اصور ثلاجة البقاله والا غيرها* 
> *اولاً ورده اعتذرت وماصورتها لانها تعتبرها من خصوصيات البيت* 
> *وثانياً اني كمان اعتذر* 
> 
> *يسلموا على الموضوع الحلو* 
> 
> *عساكم سآلمين ..[وآعذريني آذآ ضآيقتك بكلمه مني منآك هع ]..*



 اهليين عشوق
الله يغنيكم ويكثر خيركم يارب
ونعمة دايمه بحق محمد وآل محمد
لك الحريه غاليتي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> آسفه على التدخل



 اتمنى مااحد يزعل 
بجد الموضوع مايستاهل وكل شخص 
براحته :wink: 
موفقين غناتيي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *اها طلعوا خوات ترا انا ما اعرف انهم خوات صدفه اخترت*
> *والنعم بحالك حساسه ولووووووووووووووو ماطلبتو شي* 
> 
> *في انتظار بحرالعجائب*



 ماصار الا الخير
مشكوره على هيك مرور حلو
موفقه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بأنتظااار بحر العجائب..ْ~~~~ْ
         ..~ْتحياتيـْ~..
                مـ ج ــنونة و حـ ل ـوة

----------


## همس الصمت

ليال 
عجبتني طريقة عرضك للثلاجه
الله يدوم عليكم النعمة يارب ..
ويالله بحورة ننتظر ثلاجتكم
مو تتأخري ..
والله يعطيكم العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

ثلاجااااااااااااااااات رووووعه ..


وموضوووع روووعه .. 


يعطيكم العافيه .. 


وما تقصرون دائما مواضيع حلووه ..


و هذا اكيد من دمووعه الحلوووه ..


موفقين لكل خير .. 


ونتظر الثلاجه الجديده ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

اووه سوري على التأخير الموضوع

بس ماعليه كنت غايبه عنكم كم يوم(منومه مع بنتي في المستشفى)..

يالله انتظروني بصورها باأقرب وقت واسوف احد يصغرهم الي واسدحهم

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

سلامتها الحلوة بحورة
ماتشوف شر ان شاء الله
وآخر السوء يارب ..
ويالله ناطرين ثلاجتكم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهلييين فيكم غناتي
مشكورين على التواصل الحلــــو
بحور ماعليكم شر غناتي
اخر السوء ان شاءالله
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بجور غناتي هذي سنه واحنا ننتظر هههه
وينش...؟  والله الموضوع قل حماسه
راحت وقالت بتجي عقب يومين غيابها طول وأنا في رجاها

----------

